# was tun gegen langeweile



## Dedwid (4. Dezember 2007)

also um ma kurz und knapp zu sagen was ich wissen will

-also ich sitz oft bei der arbeit und weiß nicht was ich machen soll ich komm ins inet mit unterbrechungen was heißt das die meisten flashgames nicht spielbar sind für mich.
-da ich ohne sound surfen muss sind videos oder musik auch uninteressant

so vllt fällt euch ja noch was ein was man sonst noch machen könnt

ich hoffs ma


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Öhm...arbeiten....oder halt...Foren posten... o.o


----------



## Dedwid (4. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Öhm...arbeiten....oder halt...Foren posten... o.o





haja arbeiten tu ich ja, nur da zwischen 16 - 20 uhr selten was los is ja


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Und wie siehts aus mit Foren lesen/drin posten? Ist doch auch recht interessant, vor allem hier im Gott & die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (4. Dezember 2007)

äh olol?

auf der arbeit soll man arbeiten...


----------



## Alcasim (4. Dezember 2007)

Dedwid schrieb:


> also um ma kurz und knapp zu sagen was ich wissen will
> 
> -also ich sitz oft bei der arbeit und weiß nicht was ich machen soll ich komm ins inet mit unterbrechungen was heißt das die meisten flashgames nicht spielbar sind für mich.
> -da ich ohne sound surfen muss sind videos oder musik auch uninteressant
> ...



Also wenn mir langweilig ist schreib ich meistens irgendwelche Texte für Foren, oder schreib mit Leuten ausm MSN... 
Vorhin war mir auch langweilig, inzwischen diskutier ich seit 30 Minuten mit einem Freunden warum WoW besser ist als andere MMO's =P


----------



## Tahiria (4. Dezember 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> äh olol?
> 
> auf der arbeit soll man arbeiten...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedwid (4. Dezember 2007)

mensch mädels

ich weiß au das ich arbeiten muss
nur wenn nichts zum arbeiten da is weil keine kundschaft bzw wenig kundschaft da is kann ich nichts machen
(ich sollt vllt sagen das ich in nem wettbüro arbeite und die wetten annehme)

foren ja schön und gut wird mir aber nach ner weile au langweilig


----------



## Linuschka (4. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn bei uns auf der Arbeit tote Hose ist quatschen wir eigentlich immer rum. Ansonsten hab ich immer irgendwas zu lesen dabei....


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

nimm dir doch n ds oder ne psp oder so mit =D


----------



## Dedwid (4. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> nimm dir doch n ds oder ne psp oder so mit =D




gerne kannst mir ja eine zum geb schenken ^^

naja mit den kollegen würd ich ja reden, wenn wir wochenende hätten wär au jmd da


----------



## kargash (4. Dezember 2007)

bearbeite doch ein wenig deine signatur
ich schlag deinem chef vor einen fernseher zu kaufen


----------



## Dedwid (4. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> bearbeite doch ein wenig deine signatur
> ich schlag deinem chef vor einen fernseher zu kaufen





hmm, ka was man in ne sig so reinschreiben kann

und wie ich schon sagte ich arbeite ich in nem wettbüro d.h. ich hab hier 13 plasmafernseher ^^


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

Dedwid schrieb:


> und wie ich schon sagte ich arbeite ich in nem wettbüro d.h. ich hab hier 13 plasmafernseher ^^



ANSCHALTEN???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedwid (4. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ANSCHALTEN???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




problem es muss immer sport laufen zu 95% fußball und zu 5 % pferderennen

sry aber ich kenn die spiele von letzer woche alle das nervt langsam ^^


----------



## Linuschka (4. Dezember 2007)

mmmh, wie wärs mit nem anderem Job?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein mal in ernst....ich würde mir was zu lesen mitnehmen. Ich finde du kannst dich da nicht mit einer PSP oder so hinsetzen. Wenn dann ein Kunde reinkommt sieht das doch irgendwie doof aus oder???

Und das Internet bietet doch unzählige möglichkeiten... Ebay und was weiß ich alles^^ da hast doch ewig dran zu tun, bis du da durch bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

spontan fällt mir noch ein

nimm dir n keks und setz dich XD


----------



## X0RDAN (4. Dezember 2007)

WoW Spielen


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

....weil man auch auf sooooooo vielen Arbeitsrechnern WoW installieren darf. Und selbst wenn, sobald der Chef/Admin das mitkriegt, bist du draußen. 

..._Idiot_


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

....weil man auch auf sooooooo vielen Arbeitsrechnern WoW installieren darf. Und selbst wenn, sobald der Chef/Admin das mitkriegt, bist du draußen. 
/vote 4 Darwin Award.


----------



## Avyn (4. Dezember 2007)

Such dir irgendein Browsergame.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Such dir irgendein Browsergame.



*tu das nicht!!!!!*
sobald deinbekannstenkreis anfängt reden die nur noch darüber (kennt jemand stämme? meine freunde ja...-.-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedwid (4. Dezember 2007)

also wow würd ich gern installieren wär der chefin au egal nur gehts aufm laptop nur ruckelnd.

flashgames hab ich so ca 300 stück durchgespielt^^ ja mir is schon lange langweilig


klar das inet bietet viele möglichkeiten aber mir fallen halt keine mehr ein soeinfach muss ich das wohl sagen


----------



## Littleheroe (4. Dezember 2007)

was meinst du mit ruckelnd? wie viele fps?

ich muss auch zuhause mit 3-10 fps in shatt leben können. ich hab mich schon fast daran gewöhnt. wenn ich bei jmd. bin, der wow oder sonst ein spiel mit mehr als 50fps spielt, muss ich immer zuerst mal umdenken. (aha, ok. da is alles in realtime...)

ja, ich will mir einen neuen pc kaufen und nein... ja was nein?

ach, einfach nein.

[/spam]


----------



## Avyn (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab jetzt selbst Lust auf ein Browsergame bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beim Suchen bin ich auf freewar gestoßen. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich


----------



## Dedwid (6. Dezember 2007)

tja leuts wie ihr seht fällt euch auch nicht so richtig was ein ^^ nun merkt ihr vllt was mein problem ist -.-


----------



## martog (6. Dezember 2007)

Um WOW zu spielen bedarf es nur einer Kopie der Dateien auf einer externen Festplatte. Die an USB Anschluss ran und ab geht der Spass.
Einzig der Rechner muss dazu passen.
Da brauch man nichts zu installieren.


----------



## Thront (6. Dezember 2007)

bei langeweile:

f-cken


----------



## Dedwid (6. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> bei langeweile:
> 
> f-cken




wer mal alles liest ist klar im vorteil


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2007)

dann halt fiken (<---rechtschreibfehler!! XD) und das alleine->die einäugige schlange würgen,sein eigenes süpchen kochen,usw (wird das jetzt zensiert? XD)


----------



## Thront (6. Dezember 2007)

Dedwid schrieb:


> wer mal alles liest ist klar im vorteil









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es war nur nochmal so nebenei. aber gut, entschuldigung für dieses kapitalverbrechen.


----------



## Minimilch (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin selbst in der Ausbildung wo meist wenig Arbeit für mich da ist. Ich verbringe dann die freie Zeit damit E-MAils zu lesen, Geschenke zu suchen und bestellen und hauptsächlich Nachrichten Lesen so bin ich immer auf dem neusten Stand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (7. Dezember 2007)

Den Finger bis zum Anschlag in irgend eine Körperöffnung stecken ^^


----------



## Diamond1611 (7. Dezember 2007)

bin auch grad bei der arbeit und habe absolut NIX zu tun, sind heute mit ca 10 von 50 mann hier weil morgen dicke party ist und alle kb auf arbeiten haben (n geiler family betrieb) hier meckert eh keiner ^^
also wenn ich so langeweile habe surfe ich im netz, schreibe in foren verschickte grußkarten an leute, (das hilft um pluspunkte zu sammeln wenn sich mal länger nicht gemeldet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
allerdings habe ich in letzter zeit so krasse langeweile ich weiss inzwischen alles über jede WoW klasse, bezogen auf beste skillung wie man am schnellsten lvlt und ka was noch alles...sonst lade ich mir vids runter, zb welche wo man solo ganz schön geile dinge machen kann, zb black temple trash mobs farmen und epix leechen xD oder hydross solo killen xD, naja sonst habe ich den gestrigen tag auf der arbeit damit verbracht mir ne neue Aggro rotation zu überlegen (bin derzeitger kara MT), und am abendlichen raid war das einfach nur geil weil die rota hammergeil war xD hab extra kein SDR buffen lassen und wurde für verrückt erklärt (obwohl es ohne sdr super geht), keiner kam auch nur ansatzweise!! mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja da ich nen haben roman geschrieben habe könnt ihr euch ja denken: ich habe langeweile xD


----------



## Myanda (7. Dezember 2007)

Also Robostrike Flashgame ist echt mal cool. ist ein multiplayer online game.
Wenn man es einmal verstanden hat hat das echt suchtpotential.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Diamond1611 schrieb:


> bin auch grad bei der arbeit und habe absolut NIX zu tun, sind heute mit ca 10 von 50 mann hier weil morgen dicke party ist und alle kb auf arbeiten haben (n geiler family betrieb) hier meckert eh keiner ^^
> also wenn ich so langeweile habe surfe ich im netz, schreibe in foren verschickte grußkarten an leute, (das hilft um pluspunkte zu sammeln wenn sich mal länger nicht gemeldet hat
> 
> 
> ...




Hört sich doch ziemlich verlockend an. Habt ihr noch ne freie Arbeitsstelle? *lach*

Wir haben auch nicht unbedingt viel zu tun, aber Weihnachten steht vorm Haus und es kann jeder Tag knallen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (7. Dezember 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Hört sich doch ziemlich verlockend an. Habt ihr noch ne freie Arbeitsstelle? *lach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nix da hehe hätteste wohl gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein arbeitsplatz, mein schreibtisch, mein pc, meine langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Nur ein kleines Stück? *liebguck* Ich geb dir dafür auch ein keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (7. Dezember 2007)

hmmm ok ich mag kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo wohnste denn?


----------



## Huntara (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würde die Zeit irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen. Vielleicht gibt es Bücher oder ich würde mein Wissen erweitern, sei es durch Kreuzworträtsel oder durch Bücher lesen.


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Diamond1611 schrieb:


> hmmm ok ich mag kekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bern T.T 
Kannst mich ja porten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für Spam ^^



Ja lesen.. Buffed.de FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. Dezember 2007)

zu den penner in den park setzen und hansa schütten.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

So oft die O.C. Califonia Staffeln gucken, bis man jeden Dialog mitreden kann ;-)


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

OK... *angst*


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

keine angst.. Manchmal ist es halt fad im Spiel und dann schau ich halt O.C. und ja ich glaube ich kann jeden dialog auswendig.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Na dann GZ...


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

thx ;-)


----------



## Lordshadowkan (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab grad was geiles Gefunden , vil. Hilft dir das ja ^^ Aber verwendung auf eigene Gefahr!

Setze dich in der Mittagszeit in dein geparktes Auto und ziele mit einem Fön auf
die vorbeifahrenden Autos, um zu sehen, ob sie langsamer fahren.


Ruf dich selbst über die Sprechanlage. (Verstelle deine Stimme nicht.)


Finde heraus, wo dein Chef einkauft und kaufe exakt die gleichen Klamotten.
Trage sie immer einen Tag nachdem dein Chef sie getragen hat. (Dies ist
besonders effektiv, wenn der Chef vom anderen Geschlecht ist.)


Schicke Emails an die restlichen Leute in der Firma, um ihnen mitzuteilen, was
du gerade tust. Zum Beispiel: 'Wenn mich jemand braucht, ich bin auf Toilette.'


Befestige Moskito-Netze rund um deinen Schreibtisch.


Bestehe darauf, dass du die Emailadresse Xena_Göttin_des_Feuers@firmenname.com
oder Elvis_the_king@firmenname.com bekommst.


Jedes Mal, wenn dich jemand bittet, etwas zu tun, frage, ob er Pommes-Frites
dazu will.


Ermutige deine Kollegen, in ein wenig Synchronstuhltanzen einzustimmen.


Stelle deinen Mülleimer auf den Schreibtisch und beschrifte ihn mit 'Eingang'.


Entwickle eine unnatürliche Angst vor Tackern.


Fülle drei Wochen lang entkoffeinierten Kaffe in die Kaffeemaschine. Sobald alle
ihre Koffeinsucht überwunden haben, gehe über zu Espresso.


Schreibe in die Verwendungszweck-Zeile all deiner Überweisungen "Für sexuelle
Gefälligkeiten".


Antworte auf alles, was irgendwer sagt, mit "Das glaubst du vielleicht."


Beende alle deine Sätze mit "in Übereinstimmung mit der Prophezeiung."


Stelle deinen Monitor so ein, dass seine Helligkeit das komplette Büro erhellt.
Bestehe gegenüber anderen darauf, dass du das so magst.


benutze weder punkt noch komma


Frage Leute, welchen Geschlechts sie sind.


Gib beim McDrive an, dass die Bestellung zum Mitnehmen ist.


Singe in der Oper mit.


Geh zu einer Dichterlesung und frag, warum sich die Gedichte nicht reimen.


Teile deinen Freunden fünf Tage im Voraus mit, dass du nicht zu ihrer Party
kommen kannst, weil du nicht in der Stimmung bist.


Schick diesen Text als Email an jedem in deinem Adress-Buch, sogar wenn sie dich
gebeten haben, dir keinen Schrott zu schicken.

Quelle: http://www.magistrix.de/texte/Gedichte/Hum...eibt.11197.html



MFG Lordshadowkan


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Was für ein laaaagner Post...


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

sachmal kent wer einen guten gratis scroll shooter?

und ich bin kein nekromant..ich ahbe die suchfunktion benutzt


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2008)

freundin suchen, japanisch lernen, sich nen koppschuss geben...gibt so vieles...


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

habt ihr en schaden Oo  gebt wenigstens einmal eien richtige antwort -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Offtopic!
Reported


----------



## Leyla7B (3. September 2008)

Idiotische Individuen auslachen


----------



## Deanne (3. September 2008)

Lesen, zeichnen, schreiben, kurz gesagt: kreativ sein. Fördert die Vorstellungskraft und die Phantasie und wenn man sich ein historisches Buch oder ein Sachbuch zu einem interessanten Thema aussucht, bildet man sich nebenbei auch noch weiter. Dazu eine leckere Tasse Tee und eine kuschelige Decke und man ist bestens beschäftigt.


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

-mit freunden was unternehmen
-p0rn0s anschauen
-animes anschauen
-fernseher glotzen
-sich eine runterhohlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-buffed.de oder andere foren zuflamen
-mangas oder andere bücher lesen
-zeichnen
-gedichte schreiben (was wohl eh niemand macht)


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

Elchen schrieb:


> So oft die O.C. Califonia Staffeln gucken, bis man jeden Dialog mitreden kann ;-)



Oc Find Ich Nicht So gut gegen Langeweile^^ Ich fand nur die erste Folge gut XD 


Lieber  one Tree Hill kucken^^


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> habt ihr en schaden Oo  gebt wenigstens einmal eien richtige antwort -.-



lol, du musst ihnen verzeihen, die merken das nicht mal, dass die auf nen post von vor fast einem jahr antworten xD

die sind zu doof und lesen einfach nur die ersten paar posts ..

aber sorry, kann dir leider auch nix raten, aber mein rezept gegen die langeweile der nächsten paar minuten:
auf weitere bekloppte posts warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (3. September 2008)

So Black Muffin das wars dann wohl


----------

